# Mid Atlantic Outbackers Rally



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Okay all you VA, NC, MD and surrounding states, it is time to start planning the 2nd annual MID-ATLANTIC OUTBACKERS RALLY!!!

We already know that this years' rally location will be determined by WillTy3, our good friends from Maryland. This was determined by default last year since the first one was in VA., we decided to rotate it to another state for year 2.

Let's get the conversation started about dates, times, locations, etc.

I look forward to another great time, hopefully with much less rain!!!

Jason


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Oh yeah, Jason s jumping back in with both feet!!


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Good idea Jason.

Last year we were coming back from Florida and couldn't make it up in time for the rally. I would be interested if the timing works out.

If there is anything I can do to help out let me know.

Gary


----------



## WillTy3 (Jul 20, 2004)

Jason good to hear from you!! I have been thinking of the location for the rally, but we must iron out a date that will allow for a mega rally turnout. DW is planning
a Disney trip the week of May 16th however we won't be taking the outback this time, we will be staying at Fort Wilderness in a Cabin. So with that said lets get some dates on the table.

Will


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Jason,

Great idea. If the dates work out, we might even venture down from Connecticut. I'll be following this one.

Tim


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Depending on the date
We may be interested also.
So we'll see what transpires.

Don


----------



## WillTy3 (Jul 20, 2004)

ok i'll be the first to throw out a date & location... May 5-7... Frontier Town Family Campgroud, Ocean City,MD. The reason for this date and location is Ocean City has Springfest that weekend which is as follows..

Start the summer season enjoying live entertainment including local, regional & nationally known favorites on two stages, arts & crafts in huge tents, & food vendors of every variety. Ticketed evening entertainment includes: the Hubcaps, Thursday at 8 p.m.; Charlie Daniels Band, Friday at 8 p.m.; Frankie Valli & the Four Seasons,

The next reason is as follows.

Shoreâ€™s largest outdoor recreation show complete with motorhomes, campers, boats & trailers, watercraft & more. Crafters & artists, plus face painting for the kids

here is the link for Frontier Town
http://www.frontiertown.com/frontiertown.cfm

lets see what happens!!


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

WillTy3 said:


> ok i'll be the first to throw out a date & location... May 5-7... Frontier Town Family Campgroud, Ocean City,MD. The reason for this date and location is Ocean City has Springfest that weekend which is as follows..
> 
> Start the summer season enjoying live entertainment including local, regional & nationally known favorites on two stages, arts & crafts in huge tents, & food vendors of every variety. Ticketed evening entertainment includes: the Hubcaps, Thursday at 8 p.m.; Charlie Daniels Band, Friday at 8 p.m.; Frankie Valli & the Four Seasons,
> 
> ...


We may be in for that........only about 4 hours from here to there...

I guess it would depend some on how soon I could get the kids out of school and on the way....

It sounds like a nice place, and the RV show would be a good draw.....I assume reservations would for that weekend would fill up early.

Steve


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

That is my weekend on at work but I am starting my 20th year so I may stop working weekend by then. It sounds like a good location....only about 2 hours for us. If the timing works out then we maybe in for that time and place!!!

Gary


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Count the Highlander 96 crew in!

That weekend will work for us. We can't wait to go camping anfter all that happened in the past week!

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## WillTy3 (Jul 20, 2004)

i put a couple of pictures of frontier town in my gallery, to give an idea what its like
check them out

Will


----------



## shrlyjo (Nov 20, 2005)

Hey that sounds like a good one for us to meet new folks for us new guys here. We love OC and Frontier town!! For anyone who hasn't been there you can camp there and never leave the campground and find lots to do...



WillTy3 said:


> i put a couple of pictures of frontier town in my gallery, to give an idea what its like
> check them out
> 
> Will
> [snapback]62528[/snapback]​


----------



## WillTy3 (Jul 20, 2004)

shrlyjo

Welcome to the site

Where do you live? Did you get the new ouback 26rks from ford56312?

Will


----------



## MANASSAS29BHS (Nov 7, 2005)

Hey what a cool site! We just bought an '06 29BHS this September. I found your forum very helpful when looking for information on Outback's. Then I saw the thread for an Outbacker's Rally on the East Coast. It's going to be a long winter waiting for May!

Heard good things about Frontier Town and looking forward to meeting Outbacker campers.

Is the date still solid for May 5-7 ? When should reservations be made?


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

MANASSAS29BHS,

Welcome to the site and congratulations the new Outback. sunny


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Will,

Are you headin' this thing up?????

We do have it marked and are looking forward to it!

I'll be in Pocomoke this weekend, can't wait to take the Outback out one more time!!!!!

Happy Outbacking!

Tim action


----------



## WillTy3 (Jul 20, 2004)

Hi all MidAtlantic Outbackers

I just got off the phone with Frontier Town, they do have space for us. If you want to make reservations call and talk to Clair. She has put 10 sites under my name for now. The sites are T and U lanes full hookup. The dates are May 5-7

Willie Randall


----------



## WillTy3 (Jul 20, 2004)

If you are planning to attend please email me so i can get a list started.

Will


----------



## shrlyjo (Nov 20, 2005)

You can count Gary and I in. We didn't get the trailer from ford56312. We got an 30RLS from the dealer. Pick it up on Wed. We can't wait. We also can't wait to meet up with you guys. We live in Lothian so it will be nice to meet y'all and get new camping buddies.........Shirley Jo


----------



## WillTy3 (Jul 20, 2004)

Hi All

Right now we have 3 Outbackers on the list for the Spring Mid Atlantic Rally, May 5-7, Frontier Town in Ocean City, MD

Willty3
Highlander96
shrlyjo

MANASSAS29BHS ????

Are there any others?

Will


----------



## MANASSAS29BHS (Nov 7, 2005)

WillTy3 said:


> Hi All
> 
> Right now we have 3 Outbackers on the list for the Spring Mid Atlantic Rally, May 7-9, Frontier Town in Ocean City, MD
> 
> ...


We're in. I called Claire at FrontierTown before she asked you to make a list, and we booked a site for May 5-7. Is the date May 7-9 now? I'm sure she can change it.


----------



## WillTy3 (Jul 20, 2004)

MANASSAS29BHS

May 5-7 is correct!! Can you email me your first & last name so when i talk to Claire she can put us all together.

Will


----------



## Sidewinder (Feb 25, 2005)

Will,

Thanks for setting things up. It's a 4 1/2 hour run for me, so I'll have to run this one past the comptroller (DW). The furthest we've been from home so far was the 4 hour run up to Harper's Ferry, WV and I thought the kids were going to drive me crazy then with the "Are we there yet?" line. Anything more than two movies and they get a bit antsy. I'll let you know...looks like a GREAT campground, and pretty reasonably priced.

Later,

Sidewinder


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Will,

Hey count the us in!! I appreciate you heading this up. The only snag we may run into is that Colin's birthday is on May 5, so I don't know how we will handle all that, but we'll see.

I haven't called Frontier Town yet, but I'll let you know if anything changes.

Thanks for putting it all together! You know I'll help out in anyway possible, just let me know.

Jason


----------



## samvalaw (Feb 17, 2005)

Angie, Jessica and I are discussing it as well. Hopefully we will be able to attend.


----------



## samvalaw (Feb 17, 2005)

I have spoken w/ Claire at Frontier Town. She says to make sure that you have Will's full name (Willie Randall). She also mentioned that some of the Outbackers reservations are being made for the weekend after the official Mid-Atlantic Outbacker Rally weekend... Our reservation is for May 5-7. Hope to see you all there!


----------



## WillTy3 (Jul 20, 2004)

Hi all

If you are attending the Mid Atlantic Rally and have not already made your reservation, Claire is now taking our reservations, she has my reservation as of today. She has put 10 sites under my name and have 4 of us reserved. If anyone has questions let me know. The dates are May 5-7.

Will


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

I'll call frist thing in the morning!

Happy Outbacking!

Tim action


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Highlander96 said:


> I'll call frist thing in the morning!
> 
> Happy Outbacking!
> 
> ...


Well...Claire was supposed to call me back....NOT! I just called and the office is closed until 1/2/06. Guess I'll do it then.

I can't wait until spring!!!!!!

Happy Holidays!

Tim


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

I went to call today and found the same out as Highlander!!

I'll call back after the weekend!

Looking forward to the "2nd Annual Mid Atlantic Outbackers Rally"!! I look forward to seeing some of the 'charter members'(see Sidewinders signature) as well as meet some of you that I have read so much from!!!

Will, let us know what you need in regards to help with food, etc. Thanks again for taking th lead!

Jason

PS. Ben, I don't want to hear any of this, "its too far mess"!! Fire up the portable DVD, each kid picks one movie, don't start the movies until your on the highway and get the first, "are we there yet" and then take a break after the first one! Pop in the 2nd one and whammo, you there. Trust me, it has helped me make many a trip to Hatteras and back!!!


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

We made reservations this morning. Now, for the big question.........................

Will we be pulling in in a new Fiver?????????









Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Made reservations today, spot J-1!!! Whose my neighbor?!?!

Looking forward to it, can't wait to meet everybody!

Jason


----------



## WillTy3 (Jul 20, 2004)

Glad to see you guys making reservations. For those who are planning to attend and not made reservations yet, please do so quickly so we can have eveyone together.

Will


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Claire verified my site J-5.

See ya'll there. Now I need to figure out what to do with my Richmond Nascar tickets for that weekend!

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## Sidewinder (Feb 25, 2005)

NASCAR is in Richmond that weekend????

Talk about a good reason to leave Mechanicsville!!!!! I may be there yet guys. I'll see how it goes with DW.

Sidewinder


----------



## Camper Man (Jan 12, 2006)

We have signed up for the rally in Ocean City as well, and we don't even own a trailer yet! I've been "lurking" on Outbackers.com for a while & the positive experiences many of you have related really sold us on the Outback vs. other manufacturers. So next week, we will be buying one from an individual who we met through this website. I'll more fully introduce when we become actual, "real" Outbackers! Wannabees: Bob, DW, 2 boys 9 & 12


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Camper Man said:


> We have signed up for the rally in Ocean City as well, and we don't even own a trailer yet! I've been "lurking" on Outbackers.com for a while & the positive experiences many of you have related really sold us on the Outback vs. other manufacturers. So next week, we will be buying one from an individual who we met through this website. I'll more fully introduce when we become actual, "real" Outbackers! Wannabees: Bob, DW, 2 boys 9 & 12
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome aboard! Good luck with the purchase and post often!

Happy Outbacking!

Tim action


----------



## WillTy3 (Jul 20, 2004)

Great news Camper Man!

This rally is shaping up nicely. Now if we can just get Sidewinder to come.

Will


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

WillTy3 said:


> Great news Camper Man!
> 
> This rally is shaping up nicely. Now if we can just get Sidewinder to come.
> 
> ...


How many do we have????

Tim


----------



## WillTy3 (Jul 20, 2004)

Here is who i have

Highlander96
1stTimeAround
shrlyjo
MANASSAS29BHS
Camper Man
samvalaw

Did i get everyone?

Will


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Camper Man said:


> We have signed up for the rally in Ocean City as well, and we don't even own a trailer yet! I've been "lurking" on Outbackers.com for a while & the positive experiences many of you have related really sold us on the Outback vs. other manufacturers. So next week, we will be buying one from an individual who we met through this website. I'll more fully introduce when we become actual, "real" Outbackers! Wannabees: Bob, DW, 2 boys 9 & 12
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Camper Man,

Welcome to the site, and congratulations on deciding on the Outback. sunny I just know you will really enjoy it. Post often and let us know when you get it home.


----------



## Sidewinder (Feb 25, 2005)

WillTy3 said:


> Great news Camper Man!
> 
> This rally is shaping up nicely. Now if we can just get Sidewinder to come.
> 
> ...


WillTy3,

Don't rule me out, man! I am SERIOUSLY getting the fever to get back into the Outback. The old girl has been sitting patiently in the driveway for quite a while. I go out there and turn on the radio and drink a cold beer every now and then...just because









You guys remember the crew I brought along last year (the outbacker wantabees)? DW and I are going to get together with "the crew" this weekend and try to plan some trips for this season. I am lobbying for Frontier Land in May! I'll let you know how the plans come together.

DW has started full bore into nursing school, so I'm afraid this season's major trips may be few and far between....(but keep you eye on the prize, Sidewinder...cause momma KNOWS when she gets the Diploma, you'll get the DEISEL...HAHAHAHAHA). But I think the girls and I will be venturing out on several relatively close trips.

I'll be in touch,

Sidewinder


----------



## Steve & Lynn (Jan 22, 2006)

We're new to the Outbacker's Forum but are seriously considering the Rally. We have attended Springfest in Ocean City for the past several years and Frontier Town is our favorite campground. We spent two weeks last summer at the campground in our (then) new Outback 25RSS. We'll check schedules and make our reservations.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Steve + Lynn.........welcome, go to the new member topic line and start a new topic. Location and kids?

Going to one of the rallies is a lot of fun, meeting new friends is always the best and if you have kids even better for them. Check out the Niagra Falls rally also.

John


----------



## WillTy3 (Jul 20, 2004)

Welcome to the site Steve & Lynn

We will be glad to have you at the rally.

Will


----------



## Steve & Lynn (Jan 22, 2006)

We're located in Olney, MD, about 14 miles outside of DC. Our kids are grown but we have four grandkids, two girls, 8 and 5, and two boys, 7 and 4. The kids live close by and the grandkids camp with us most of the time. (They've already started in on us as to where we're going first when the weather warms up.) They particularly love Frontiertown and Assateague.


----------



## samvalaw (Feb 17, 2005)

We are in Site H 06. Looking forward to seeing everyone.


----------



## WillTy3 (Jul 20, 2004)

Just moving this to the fist page!! Anyone else what to join us at the Spring MidAtlantic Rally in Ocean City, Md?

Will


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Another friendly BUMP!

Steve & Lynn are you still considering.....

Sidewinder- The Richmond Race is a good excuse to get away from 360.....

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## Steve & Lynn (Jan 22, 2006)

[quote name='Highlander96' date='Feb 6 2006, 07:47 AM']
Another friendly BUMP!

Steve & Lynn are you still considering.....

Sorry - got busy and forgot to respond after we made the reservations. We're in site J-7 and we'll get in on Thursday (want to go to a Springfest concert on Thursday night.)

Hopefully we'll have better weather this year - we've been at Frontiertown for Springfest in past years when the temps were in the low fifties and the wind was howling.

Lynn


----------



## Sidewinder (Feb 25, 2005)

Guys,

I regret to inform you that it does not look like Sidewinder and the Girls will be able to make the trip. I would LOVE it if someone could take some pics, though!

I was looking forward to seeing the old gang again....and meeting the newer members of said "gang".

Jason, -- give my best to Karen.
Will, --Keep that son of yours straight
Wingnut -- Make sure Scooter is nice to the baby
Steve -- Don't forget to put in your awning if the wind starts blowing!
You didn't expect me to let that one go did you?

God bless guys...have a good time & have a cold one for old Sidewinder.


----------



## WillTy3 (Jul 20, 2004)

Lynn

Glad that you are going to join us!!

Ben

Trey & I will have a juice box for you







!!

Will


----------



## samvalaw (Feb 17, 2005)

Ben, sorry to hear that you won't be joining us at the rally.... Please consider a Beach camping trip with us, we are thinking about the April trip to New Point. Everyone else, Please remind me to put my awning in if the wind starts blowing!


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Just pushing this up to the front page. Looks like we have some more new people in the area and I wanted them to see the thread.

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## kywoman (Feb 9, 2006)

WOW! What a great thing, sorry that I can't make it. Living in the Bluegrass state Kentucky that is the Kentucky Derby weekend. Haven't missed one in 20 years.
Maybe next time.
How about another one this summer???


----------



## Sidewinder (Feb 25, 2005)

kywoman

A few members are doing an impromtu rally this summer at Yogi's Jellystone park in Luray, VA this summer. I "think it's in June?" Search for "luray, rally". I think highlander is the ring leader on this one.

The Sidewinder crew will be at the same CG for Halloween weekend....we'd love to see you there.

Sidewinder.


----------



## JoyFam (Jun 2, 2005)

I've been itchin to get a start on our camping season. Bought a 25RSS last spring and enjoyed it immensly! Been to Frontier Town - about 10 years ago. Is there still room for another family for the rally ?


----------



## WillTy3 (Jul 20, 2004)

JoyFam

Call and talk to Claire and tell her you are with Outbackers and give her my name, Willie Randall. She would set you up with a ressie. Hope to see your there!!

Will


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Hello, action

We would love to join in if we have our trailer in time. 
Initially the dealership told us 6 wks for delivery then they changed it to 8 ....which would bring us to the beginning of May.....








So, what do you think I should do, make a reservation or wait?









Thanks,
Tami


----------



## WillTy3 (Jul 20, 2004)

Tami

Make the reservation, and if you don't get your Outback in time, cancel. You have to cancel 7 days before to get your full deposit back.

Will


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Come on Tami.....You can do it!!!!!!

Will, How many do we have now?

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

OK, so it is Ocean City MD, Frontier Town CG May 5-7 ............Right???

Tami


----------



## WillTy3 (Jul 20, 2004)

Tami

That's correct. Here is the link
http://www.frontiertown.com/frontiertown.cfm

Will


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

OK Thanks, I just sent an email checking to see if they allow dogs. Once I here back from them I'll book ...........I'll let you know how I make out









Hooray .....







.....Tami


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

RizFam said:


> OK Thanks, I just sent an email checking to see if they allow dogs. Once I here back from them I'll book ...........I'll let you know how I make out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tami,

Go about halfway down the page. Pets are welcome!

Happy Outbacking!

Tim

http://www.frontiertown.com/lawft.cfm


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

> Tami,
> 
> Go about halfway down the page. Pets are welcome!
> 
> ...


OK Thanks Tim,

I will call first thing in the morning, they have already left for the day.

Yipppppeeeeee.....







....Tami


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Update, I have called 3 times & left a message. I finally got to speak with Claire & she told me I wouldn't be in the same row & she would get back to me. That conversation took place 2:30 yesterday afternoon. Still waiting to hear back from her









Tami


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

OK, I rec'd a message from Claire stating that she has reserved a site for me & to call tomorrow w/ my info ...............WOOHOOOO








So, we're in!!









Tami


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Morning,

Just spoke with Claire & she told me I was in with the group in site G-12. I'm pretty sure she said G, but aren't you all in J lane?








Oh well, either way it will be fine








looking forward to it!

Have a great day,
Tami


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

We would love to attend a local rally (We are in Virginia), but that weekend in May is race weekend for us in Richmond. If you decide on a different date, we would be interested. We are new owners and would love to meet others who own Outbacks


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

> We would love to attend a local rally (We are in Virginia), but that weekend in May is race weekend for us in Richmond. If you decide on a different date, we would be interested. We are new owners and would love to meet others who own Outbacks


Welcome & Congratulations! 
You need to go annouce yourself on the New Members Check In Thread! Also, there are about 15 rally's planned so check out the Outbacker Rally Forum!









Tami


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

prevish gang said:


> We would love to attend a local rally (We are in Virginia), but that weekend in May is race weekend for us in Richmond. If you decide on a different date, we would be interested. We are new owners and would love to meet others who own Outbacks
> [snapback]92145[/snapback]​


Welcome prevish gang to the Outback Family
You should check out the Elkins Rally for Labor Day Weekend

Don action


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

prevish gang,

Welcome to the site. sunny There are currently several spring, summer and winter rallies planned. Hope you can find one near you that you can attend. Post often.


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Let's throw this back up to the top!! Keep it all going guys and gals!!! Will, what do you need us to do for the rally?! Let me know!!

Jason


----------



## WillTy3 (Jul 20, 2004)

All

Last year the pot luck-bring your own meat dinner went very well. Is that good for everyone? If so, i will bring a grill, its a webber, so someone else may need to bring one also. I going to bring potato salad and some desert. 
Jason it was neat having the cake with the outback picture on it, would you like bring that?
What time should we have the dinner on Saturday?
I think we have about 10 Outbacks so far.

Will


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

> Last year the pot luck-bring your own meat dinner went very well. Is that good for everyone? If so, i will bring a grill, its a webber, so someone else may need to bring one also. I going to bring potato salad and some desert.
> Jason it was neat having the cake with the outback picture on it, would you like bring that?
> What time should we have the dinner on Saturday?
> I think we have about 10 Outbacks so far


Meat is fine w/ us & we'll bring a side as well








What ever time is good for most.

Tami


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

I received our confirmation today the site is G-12 & next to it it says "Requested"
I am with you guys or not? Are you all in G or J ? Hope she didn't add me to someone else's group









Thanks,
Tami


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Will,

I'd be glad to bring the cake again this year, as my contribution to the rally!!

I will need to know an approximate head count so I can make sure there is enough for everyone!!

We are REALLY looking forward to it!!

Jason


----------



## WillTy3 (Jul 20, 2004)

Jason good deal...

Can everyone attending post their head count?

For us it will be Me, Ty&Trey

Tami,
We are in the J lane.

Will


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Four for the Highlander96 clan.

We are in J Lane as well.

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

> Tami,
> We are in the J lane.
> 
> Will


OK thanks.

We are 3

Tami


----------



## Camper Man (Jan 12, 2006)

Four of us in H-10. Plus our yellow lab, Pearl, and a homely little mongrel named Berto.


----------



## Steve & Lynn (Jan 22, 2006)

We're in J-7. So far there will just be two of us. Bringing meat is ok with us - we'll also bring a side and dessert. In case anyone needs it we have a Coleman Road Trip grill we'll have with us.

Lynn


----------



## samvalaw (Feb 17, 2005)

Samvalaw 8.
Meeting family members there, happy to bring anything someone else has not volunteered to bring. 
We are in Site H06.

Looking forward to seeing everyone!


----------



## WillTy3 (Jul 20, 2004)

28 so far by my count...keep it coming

Will


----------



## 6-4-Campin (Apr 8, 2006)

Just reserved spot L-11 for Thursday 5/4 and Friday 5/5. (In fact that's how I found out about the website!)

There will be 6 in our group.

Looking forward to meeting everyone.

thanks,

Mark


----------



## WillTy3 (Jul 20, 2004)

Mark

Welcome to the site. We are having the bring-your-own-meat pot luck dinner on Saturday. Are you going to be around Saturday? If so, you are welcome to join us.
Just bring a side dish and anything else that you wish.

Hope you can join us.

Will


----------



## 6-4-Campin (Apr 8, 2006)

Will,

Would love to join in, but we've got to get back home by late afternoon, so we'll be leaving Saturday 2pm-ish.

In case there will other kids in the rally group, there will be 4 boys (9,6,6,3) and 2 girls (7,4) in ours.

Mark


----------



## MANASSAS29BHS (Nov 7, 2005)

Unfortunetly I have had to cancel our reservation to the rally due to an unsceduled hip surgery. If someone wants site H-8 you should call Claire and try to snag that spot.

We'll try to meet up with you folks some other time maybe this summer.


----------



## wingnut (Mar 21, 2005)

I hate it that we have to miss joining you all this year. Just a little too far this time for a short weekend with a 3 month old and limited vacation time. Wingnut & I really enjoyed last year. Even DS had fun in the ankle deep rainwater around our campsites. Hopefully, we'll see some of you at the other gatherings. Have some fun for us while we take care of 4-letter responsibilities (work, yard, baby, work.....







)

Mrs. Wingnut


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Picking up our TT this Thursday 4/20. We are officially going to be able to attend the Ocean City MD Rally









Can't wait!








Tami


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

What time is everyone planning on getting to OC on Friday? I was just curious as we won't be able to leave Baltimore unitl a little after 3:00.

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

We will be leaving Richmond around mid morning! Looking forward to crossing the Chesapeake Bay Bridge with the Outback!!

Jason


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

1stTimeAround said:


> We will be leaving Richmond around mid morning! Looking forward to crossing the Chesapeake Bay Bridge with the Outback!!
> 
> Jason
> [snapback]103393[/snapback]​


Don't forget to turn your propane off.

Maybe they don't require you to do that anymore....can't remember.

Have fun guys!!!

Steve


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

huntr70 said:


> 1stTimeAround said:
> 
> 
> > We will be leaving Richmond around mid morning! Looking forward to crossing the Chesapeake Bay Bridge with the Outback!!
> ...


LP is fine on the bridges. You are not supposed to run throught the tunnels with ANY LP.

See you in a couple of weeks.

BTW....THe Bay Bridge is only 193.5' tall. Just a little hill. Stay in the right lane and you will be fine.

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## WillTy3 (Jul 20, 2004)

Jason

The bridge is a piece of cake.. Leave your propane on until you get to the toll booth, they will ask if it is turned off.. after you pay your toll, pull off to the side and shut it off, cross the bridge and turn it back on.

We will be in there probably no later than 5 on Friday.

Will


----------



## 6-4-Campin (Apr 8, 2006)

We'll be rolling in Thursday afternoon. But alas, will be rolling out Saturday afternoon and will miss the potluck.

See ya soon,

Mark


----------



## samvalaw (Feb 17, 2005)

Angie and I took the day off Friday, so hopefully we will be going through the bridge tunnel before noon. Anyone else going through around 11 - 12 and want to caravan, let me know! We are ready to camp. See everyone there.


----------



## CKCS (Apr 6, 2006)

Hi new to the group. Just made a reservation and they said they didn't have a llisting for the outbackers. They put us in H14. Never done this with a group before. Can you all fill me in? I hear talking about brining food etc. It will be my husband Rob, me and our two dogs. We will be coming in Friday evening around 5. We are coming from Kent Island.

Sharon


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

samvalaw said:


> I have spoken w/ Claire at Frontier Town. She says to make sure that you have Will's full name (Willie Randall). She also mentioned that some of the Outbackers reservations are being made for the weekend after the official Mid-Atlantic Outbacker Rally weekend... Our reservation is for May 5-7. Hope to see you all there!
> [snapback]66689[/snapback]​


CKCS- Gotta mention the name Will Randall.

Guess we should have had this pinned somewhere. Sorry for the confusion.

We are planning on doing a Pot Luck. Read through the thread for the details. I am still not sure of it all. We'll hit the Food Lion on 611 once we get set up!

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## CKCS (Apr 6, 2006)

It sounds like some others are in Lane H. Ok from what I gather Sat. night is the pot luck. Everybody brings their own meat to grill and a side dish to share. Sounds great. Where do we set all this up? How many of us are there? Sounds like fun









There will be two of us attending


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

ONE WEEK AND 2 DAYS!!!























Just a reminder and trying to keep this at the top of the board!! If anyone else is interested in attending, we would love to have you!!!

Let's pray for at least "some" dry weather this time, besides the day the rally ends!!

God speed to those attending and we'll see you there!!

Jason - We're going campin', we're going campin',we're going campin', we're going campin', we're going campin', we're going campin', we're going campin'!!


----------



## WillTy3 (Jul 20, 2004)

hi gang

Talked to Claire about the pavilion for our pot luck dinner on Sat and she told me that it is used all day for activities. So if any of you have one of those screen room tent things, bring it along, we have one that we will bring hoping that we won't need them.
Does 6:30 sound like a good time for the dinner?

See y'all soon!!
Will


----------



## samvalaw (Feb 17, 2005)

6:30 - 7:00 works for us.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Sounds good to me.


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Anytime is Dinner time!!!!

Will, have they lifted he burn ban on the shore?

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## WillTy3 (Jul 20, 2004)

Tim

Just called the Fire Department and the ban has been lifted.

Will


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

WillTy3 said:


> Tim
> 
> Just called the Fire Department and the ban has been lifted.
> 
> ...


What's the burn ban?









Tami


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Burning bans make it illegal to have a open fire during dry times. They just lifted the burning ban for most of the DelMarVa area.

Gary


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

WillTy3 said:


> Tim
> 
> Just called the Fire Department and the ban has been lifted.
> 
> ...


I will bring as much wood as I can. What good is a rally without a campfire!!!!!!

Tim


----------



## CKCS (Apr 6, 2006)

where will we meet? This will be a first time for us. Our camping site is H14. I know we bring our own meet. How many do we think is coming so I have an idea how much of a side dish to bring.


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

CKCS said:


> where will we meet? This will be a first time for us. Our camping site is H14. I know we bring our own meet. How many do we think is coming so I have an idea how much of a side dish to bring.
> [snapback]106097[/snapback]​


I am guessing we will all find each other sometime on Friday to figure this out. I actually plan on grocery shopping at Food Lion on Route 611 sometime Friday evening. That may give us the best opportunity to get a good head count.

I really don't know if there are any formal "rules" We kinda play along as we go until it works.

See ya'll early Friday.

Tim


----------



## WillTy3 (Jul 20, 2004)

Tim is correct we don't have formal rules, estimated to be around 45 people or so.

Will


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Just bring LOTS and LOTS and LOTS of food! If it rains like last year, the only thing to do is EAT, EAT, EAT!! Will is putting in a good word to work on the rain though, right Will!!









No rules, just every time you see an Outback assume they are with us and go introduce yourself! We're a pretty happy bunch and I am anxious to make some new friends this go around!

I just finished washing the camper (the black streaks are killin' me) but I had to hurry and get it back to the storage facility so I couldn't really enjoy it too much! It was exciting though, having it home and getting it ready!!

Does anyone have good directions from Richmond, VA to Frontier Town? I mapquested them and only could pull the ones that take us across the Bay Bridge Tunnel. I'm cool with that and the kids are excited, but I want a back up plan in case the tunnel is closed to RV's. By the way, anyone know the wind speed that they close it down? I'm a little paranoid about goin' that way because of the unknown chance that they won't let me by and then I have to go around, waste of time!!!

Thanks, see everyone Friday!!! or Saturday!!! or Sunday!!!

Jason


----------



## WillTy3 (Jul 20, 2004)

Jason

I was curious about bridge myself and called, they said they won't let rv's go over if it is blowing 40mph. That's a pretty stiff wind so you should be good to go for Friday.

Will


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Will,

Great minds think alike!! I just called myself and found out the same info!

Thanks for checking!!

I checked the forecast though and it looks a little wet!!























Jason


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Who's ready?!?!?!?!?!







































































sunny

Bring your rain gear, looks like the 2nd Annual Mid Atlantic Outbackers Rally might be a little wet like last year's!!!!

Jason - We're goin' campin', We're goin' campin', We're goin' campin', We're goin' campin', We're goin' campin', We're goin' campin', We're goin' campin', We're goin' campin', We're goin' campin', We're goin' campin', We're goin' campin', We're goin' campin', We're goin' campin', We're goin' campin', We're goin' campin', We're goin' campin',We're goin' campin',We're goin' campin',We're goin' campin'!!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I just wanted to wish everyone a safe trip and have a blast at the rally.

Enjoy sunny

Thor


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

1stTimeAround said:


> Who's ready?!?!?!?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just gonna be a little thunderboomer Friday night and chances of scattered showers on Saturday.

It is going to be a great time. Just bring flip flops and shorts. Less to get wet!

I just came back from a meeting in Salisbury, wish I could have stayed over there.

See ya'll Friday!

Tim


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

New Updated weather report.......See Below.....

Clicky

Bring your sunscreen!!!!!!!

I can't wait!!!!!!

Tim


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Thanks Tim!!!!!

Now I am really upset about not being able to go!!!!

Have fun all and someone drink a cold one for me.

Gary


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Way to go Tim!! That's it, from now on you are the "Official Meteorologist of the Mid-Atlantic Outbackers"! Congratulations!! With this honor comes all of the perks and advantages that such a position is







of, to include: ridicule when your wrong, public stoning when you call for snow and schools let out when its sunny and 60 degrees, and total disbelief when you actually get it right!

Thanks for the 'heads up"!! Things are looking even better!!

Jason


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Thor said:


> I just wanted to wish everyone a safe trip and have a blast at the rally.
> 
> Enjoy sunny
> 
> ...


Thanks Thor


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

We're goin' dwoon de OCEEEAAAANNNN HON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I wish you would try to at least be excited about going camping


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

What can I say John...........

I am from Bawlmer.................................


----------



## CKCS (Apr 6, 2006)

Today is my day off and I'm getting the TT ready to go. As soon as hubby get home from work we will be heading down. Glad the weather will be a little better sunny Can't wait to meet you all. action

Shar


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Well we arrived safe & sound, got here around 8pm just before it got dark. Met Will, highlander, & Jason they came over to welcome us. Looking forward to a great weekend & our 1st Potluck.







Just wanted to check in.

Have a good weekend,
Tami


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

RizFam said:


> Well we arrived safe & sound, got here around 8pm just before it got dark. Met Will, highlander, & Jason they came over to welcome us. Looking forward to a great weekend & our 1st Potluck.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That great Tami
Have a good time

Don


----------



## CKCS (Apr 6, 2006)

Hey guys and girls,
Just got home from the OC rally. Had a ball at Frontiertown. Everyone was so nice. Love to do it again. There is a big airshow at the OC Airport and a fiddler's convention in Berlin which is 5 miles from Frontiertown in October. Maybe we can get together again! Outstanding job to everyone involved. We want everyone to keep us posted about their summer adventures. Good luck at Disney!









Thanks for a great time!

Rob and Sharon
Dooley and Wiley (The Dogs)


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Just settling down for the night from a very cool weekend in MD! The Outbackers once again proved to be the wonderful group of folks that we have all grown to love!!

Karen and I were talking on our 5 hour drive home(Will, how long did it take you to get home again?







) about what a neat experience our camping has turned out to be. We had no idea the type of adventure we were starting but man is it cool!! I have met so many neat people and have had some really great times so far and I know it will only continue to get better!!

Thankfully we didn't have any awnings flying over campers this time and no one had to float white water to get to their camper!!

Thanks to everyone for coming and I can't wait to see you all again!!

Jason and Family


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

I can honestly say that a good time was had by all. It is 8:20 and my kids are in bed already.....

Jason....Now that I think about it, we should have had the rally at Ft. Whaley!!!!! Ask Will where that one is.............









It was great to meet everyone and I am sure I will see you all again!!!!!









Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## Camper Man (Jan 12, 2006)

Thanks, everybody, for a great weekend at our first Outbackers rally! We really enjoyed meeting everyone + are looking forward to the next rally at Luray Caverns, VA - June 23-25! Bob, Terri, Tim & Matt


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

The weather was beautiful & so were the Outbackers








We had a wondeful time, thanks for making our first Outbacker Rally so special









Look at the gorgeous cake that 1stTimeAround brought


















I posted some photos in the Rally section of the Gallery.

Tami


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

The cake is awesome









Don


----------



## WillTy3 (Jul 20, 2004)

Jason

It took me about an hour to get home, "wink wink" !! LOL. And i have to agree that Ty, Trey & I had a great time.

Tim

Ft. Whaley is the sister campground to Frontiertown. That is about 20 min from my house.







!!

Great pictures Tami!!

It was great meeting everyone, looking forward to the next one!!

Will


----------



## Robsaunderseshore (Apr 5, 2006)

Rob, Sharon, Wiley and Dooley (The Dogs) had a great time at the rally! You guys are great and its so good to see you "Youngsters" in the RV lifestyle. Thanks for the hospitality and friendship.

If anyone is interested in planning a fall get together there is a lot going on in OC this fall:

There is also a Fiddlers Convention in Berlin Maryland September 22nd., 23rd and 24th 2006. If you like old time and bluegrass music it is awsome and I believe that it is free! Berlin is only 5 miles from Frontiertown.

September 23-25
Berlin Fiddlers Conventionlead on coordinating the weekend. How about October 6,7 and 8. That way we 
Main St., Berlin

National bluegrass recording artists & local musicians compete for over $3,000 in cash prizes, food & craft vendors & more. Free concert Friday, 7-10 p.m. and Saturday, 10 a.m.-noon. Competition, Saturday, noon-5 p.m. Free bluegrass gospel concert at Taylor House Museum lawn, Sunday, 9-11 a.m. Steve Frene, 410-219-3500. www.berlinmdcc.org.

October 5-8 
Endless Summer Cruisin
Inlet Parking Lot

Car show features 1500 hot rods, customs, classics & more. Live entertainment, commercial vendors & special attractions. Admission. Thurs.-Sun., 9 a.m. -5 p.m. Jack Hennen, 410-798-6304. www.specialeventpro.com.

October 7-8 
Fly-In
OC Municipal Airport

Fourth annual Fly-In offers fun for the whole family. Display aircraft include restored vintage planes along with aircraft from the MD National Guard, United States Air Force, United States Coast Guard, United States Marine Corps & MD State Police. Educational presentations, demonstrations, food & music. 800-OC-OCEAN.

I would be happy to take the lead in planning!


----------



## 6-4-Campin (Apr 8, 2006)

What a great weekend!! The boys and me had a blast. Nothing like camping with friends and family.......it sure puts things in perspective for you.

Unfortunately, we left Saturday before the pot-luck (_and what appeared to be the beginning of an intense mini-golf tournament_) and therefore missed our opportunity to meet all the "outbackers" at the rally. But we did meet a few of you and enjoyed every minute.

Can't wait for the next one.

We're heading back to Frontier Town for Memorial Day weekend. If any outbackers are in the neighborhood, we'll be in O-5.

*Hey Tami (RizFam), here is the link to the Maryland State Park I mentioned. The "North East" loop is the one with full hook-ups, and is the pet-loop as well.

www.dnr.state.md.us/publiclands/central/elkneck

thanks,

Mark


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

> WillTy3 Posted Today, 08:01 AM
> 
> Great pictures Tami!!


Thanks Will,

I tried to zoom & crop the group shot, but I don't have a good picture program on my LapTop. It was giving me a hard time so I just decided to post as is








Sorry. Maybe Jason got a better shot?









Tami


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

> *Hey Tami (RizFam), here is the link to the Maryland State Park I mentioned. The "North East" loop is the one with full hook-ups, and is the pet-loop as well.
> 
> www.dnr.state.md.us/publiclands/central/elkneck
> 
> ...


Thanks Mark, we'll look into that. It was nice meeting you, sorry you couldn't stay for the Pot Luck









Tami


----------

